# Slide AM oder ED Raum Lörrach



## saugguat (7. September 2011)

Hallo, würde mir jemand mal sein Slide AM oder ED am besten 20 oder 18 Zoll im Raum Lörrach zeigen können zwecks Kauf- und Größenentscheidungshilfe ... würde mich freuen!


----------



## schazmann (8. September 2011)

saugguat schrieb:


> Hallo, würde mir jemand mal sein Slide AM oder ED am besten 20 oder 18 Zoll im Raum Lörrach zeigen können zwecks Kauf- und Größenentscheidungshilfe ... würde mich freuen!


 
Ich hab ein AM 18".  Bin aber in der Schweiz, bei Brugg - falls das was hilft.

Cheers,

Bal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levin (12. September 2011)

Hallo

Slide ED 20 "  Fellbach bei Stuttgart.


Gruss

jens


----------



## saugguat (12. September 2011)

Hallo Jens, dank, ich glaub doch lieber ein AM für mich, 20 Zoll anschauen wäre noch schön, 18 Zoll durfte ich schon probefahren, vielen Dank noch einmal an Bal !


----------

